# strange fish at King Ed pets



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all, 

King Ed Pets has a tank of fish labeled "monster fish". They don't know much about them other than they are from the Amazon. I don't recognize them although they look alot like the marine stargazer.

I have attached a couple of poor quality photos--sorry, but my cell phone doesn't take very good photos.

Can anyone identify them?

Thanks,
EC


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it is pure freshwater toad fish from South America and the name is right. Monster fish = the trade name of them.


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks...that helped. I found it: _Thalassophryne amazonica_.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Careful though. I read that they are poisonous.


----------

